# Merckx anniversary Titanium



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Currently looking at 20th anniversary Titanium frame, I think from 1999, but can't really find any info. Guess it was made by Litespeed, but wondering where it sits relative to the AX and EX titanium frames.

Not sure about this one, as in theory it's a size too small for me (though TT length is perfect), but would like to look into it more before closing the door on it.

Thanks.

B


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*20th Anniversary*

Not sure I'm familiar with the 20th anniversary. There was AX and EX, the latter having a bi-ovalized downtube and horizontal 6/4 dropouts. Merckx made a model called the Titanio during that period as well with tubes from Litespeed although I understand that the welding was done in the Belgium shop rather than at Litespeed. The next models were the Majestic, similar to the AX and the Millenium, similar to the EX although the downtube was a massive mega-tube type arrangement.

Any pictures of this bike?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

boneman said:


> Merckx made a model called the Titanio during that period as well with tubes from Litespeed although I understand that the welding was done in the Belgium shop rather than at Litespeed.


 Yes, I've seen a few Titanio pop up on ebay. Superb looking frames. I know that Merckx used to offer custom frames from their factory. Anyone know if they still do that?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

boneman said:


> Any pictures of this bike?


Only this one .. not very clear.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Belgium made*

I would say that you're looking at a Titane or variation thereof. Welded in Belgium as I've never seen a what looks like factory paint job in any of the Litespeed made models, AS, EX, Majestic or Millenium. Also, all the US-made Merckx Ti's had split cable arrangements for the rear brake. This one has a through the top tube arrangement. The number plate hanger on the picture also points to Belgium manufacture.

Attached are some pictures of a Titane, sold on EBay UK about 2 years ago. Size was a 54, ctc.

Hope this helps.



bing181 said:


> Only this one .. not very clear.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

boneman said:


> Hope this helps.


Yes, great. Am trying to get some more photos, but at least I have some idea on what it might be.

Thanks.

B


----------

